# Meet Patriot - would you like him?



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

While on the hunt for my dinner at Meijer, I walked past the pet section and saw four disgusting, murky cups sitting on the betta shelf. Certainly there can't be fish in those, I told myself, but like a horrible trainwreck, I couldn't look away. I wandered over to investigate... and saw dark shapes in the disgusting liquid they were passing off as "water". One of them was dead. The other three were... well... not in a good way. I could see shapes, but not really colors... until one of the bettas swam over to the front of the cup. He kept watching me and watching me... until I eventually picked him up and went to the register (forgot about dinner, too... oops). The cashier TIPPED THE CUP UPSIDE DOWN to get the stupid SKU, and didn't seem to even care that he had dumped out a bunch of water or that he had dazed the poor fish! But he survived his ordeal and made it home with me.

Sadly, I don't have room to permanently house this fish. I will be offering him up for adoption at no charge to a member of this forum (US only). There are conditions involved, however. I must be shown the prepared tank for him, complete with heater and decor, no less than 2 gallons. You must outline your water change schedule for me. You must outline your feeding schedule for me. I know this sounds kind of demanding, but I want to make sure he goes to a good home and is treated the way he deserves to be treated. And, he's free for you if you can meet my conditions!

Without further ado... meet Patriot, my little rescue~









At the store








His icky cup after the guy literally dumped half of it out ringing him up 
















Grumpy gills after being netted into his QT. I didn't want ANY of that water in with him.
























That darker patch you see on his tail is actually blue. But the lighting I have isn't the greatest.


----------



## Rosalinds (Feb 15, 2014)

Poor guy, glad you rescued him from a horrible death. I bet his colors will look amazing once he gets the proper care (*hint hint* someone should take you up on your deal .


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

What a terrible thing!!! But he is stunning and I cannot wat for him to color up. I wish I could take him


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

His blue is already darkening~ I think he'll end up with messy bands of red, white, and blue! He's gonna be a real looker, it's a shame I can't keep him! But with the new blind rescue, I'm just full-up right now.

We'll see what a nutritious meal does for him tomorrow, see if his color won't pop a bit more. ^_^


----------



## Litzi1964 (Jun 1, 2014)

*Speak up for Patriot, Colby, Mulberry and the others*

Where do you live? I live in Naperville IL and I have now emailed Meijer customer care twice about their bettas' conditions. The Meijer I go to is on Rt. 59 in Aurora IL. Please speak up to improve their conditions. You can email [email protected] and file a written complaint about Meijer's mistreated bettas. I was in Meijer on Friday and here are some photos of what I saw


----------



## Litzi1964 (Jun 1, 2014)

*Photos*

Lets try again


----------



## Litzi1964 (Jun 1, 2014)

*Another picture*

Another one


----------



## Litzi1964 (Jun 1, 2014)

*More pictures*

I have no idea why these are appearing upside down


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Poor boy, its a good thing you took him home. I can't waitto see how he turn out, I bet he'll look amazing


----------



## Litzi1964 (Jun 1, 2014)

Anyone who shops at Meijer, if you see mistreated fish at Meijer please photograph them and email [email protected]


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Ugh those are very much like the cups I saw. I took a couple pictures of them... not that you can see much for the murkiness of the water. I live in Ohio, and I just might send them a complaint. Maybe Meijer will stop carrying bettas, who knows?


----------



## Tsukikoi (Feb 19, 2014)

He is really cute! I don't have a Meijer's near me at all. Funny thing is my petsmart DEGRADED their Betta care quality. They used to have clean water (which I actually saw the employees change multiple times per week), only slightly malnourished fish, Alive betas. Now they moved the betas out of the fish department and to by the entrance. The water is cloudy and yellow, multiple dead fish, and multiple cups are filled with blue stuff. It's plain horrid. 

Anyway, I wont have any available tanks until two weeks from now  No more betas for me at the moment :/ (mom's already going crazy enough about 5 tanks, wait till I have 7.)


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Tsukikoi said:


> and multiple cups are filled with blue stuff.


I'm pretty sure that might be quick cure? its for ick


----------



## Tsukikoi (Feb 19, 2014)

Fishybitty said:


> I'm pretty sure that might be quick cure? its for ick


I wonder what the dosing is for that? It's to such a dark blue I cant see the fish.
Thing is though, it might be because they cant really get good sales from their betas. A petco is a few blocks away, literally down the hill, with an array of beautiful healthy betas. This petsmart is basically only carrying blues and reds, and you know, dead's.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

The blue stuff is actually methylene Blue and is beneficial for the fish. It is what you use to help oxygen to the cells to cure ammonia and nitrite poisoning. So it's actually good if you see the water blue, it's not an all cure or preventative but it certainly will help!

Good on you Seki, he looks fantastic! I really hope someone adopts him and lets his colors shine! He's going to be a real looker one day!


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Hey there, AWESOME job on the rescue!! How is he holding up?? Any luck on finding a new home?? ID love to take him! Shipping might kill me tho. I dont know how much it would be but I just cant drop 35 + at the moment on shipping. If you still need a home for him in 2 weeks or so though I might be able to take him. I can easily meet your criteria as well.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey thanks for the encouragement, guys! It's very fulfilling to me to grab a betta who was wasting away on the shelves and put him into clean water and feed him top-quality food. Patriot is settling well, and he has even begun flaring at me! His fins were never really clamped to begin with (which shows me either he wasn't there very long, or he adapted to the level of ammonia in his cup... which was over 4 PPM!), but his colors have brightened a little bit, and he is plenty active, even in his little QT tank!

CND - No one has offered to take him yet, you are the first! I am sure he will probably be here for the next two weeks (with daily partial water changes haha, the joys of keeping a betta in QT), and if so, I'm sure he'd love to come and live with you! I am in Ohio, so shipping to AZ is probably going to be a bit pricey, but I'm willing to do it if it means an awesome home for Patriot! I'm sure he can't wait for a 2 gallon (or larger!) of his very own~


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

If you go with Priority and get a Priority Flatrate box, it should only be around 6 dollars. But if you want Express then that's where it gets expensive. I've only ever shipped fish through Priority and I've had no DOA's as of yet (knock on wood) and I've shipped tons of fish by now! Especially in this weather, it's nice and easy since you do't have to worry about heat packs and stuff, just double bagged, rolled in paper towel and some insulation in the box and he's set to go!


----------



## Litzi1964 (Jun 1, 2014)

Seki, since you got Patriot in Ohio and I live in Illinois, then apparently the conditions Meijer keeps their fish in are not unique to one location. This is a systemic problem. I urge you to email [email protected] and report the conditions and cashier treatment of their bettas.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh, that's not bad at all! I can even cover that, no big deal if it's so little. My biggest concern will be him getting to his location safe and sound! I've never shipped before, so I'm sure my first shipped fish will be my biggest source of anxiety! Priority should get him there in two days, is that right? And Express is overnight?

Almost forgot his pic update! These are from very early this morning (yaaaay insomnia), so I'll probably update with more from later today. But I HAVE to share his flaring pics!


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Well, if thats the case, Id LOVE to have him! I prefer the5.5 gal. Tanks over the others. Id still have to wait the two weeks till payday so I can buy the new tank and filter. I have an extra heater for now too. I will let you know when Im ready to get all his new stuff before I get it to make sure you still have him and we can figure out shipping later. Obviously, if you find a new home sooner then by all means let them adopt him. But for now, Ill start planning on adopting him


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes you are correct, 2 day for MOST area's. Sometimes it takes three day's shipping from RI to CA lol but that's across the US! There will be no issue from Ohio to AZ!

You can either order a box online at USPS.com and they ship it free, it's all free! And then use that box to ship him out. Many times the PO won't have those boxes in stock because they are so popular and for some reason they can't order them theirselves, they can only order certain boxes/evelopes. So I would take a look in your Post Office first and see what they have in stock. 

This is the one I use: https://store.usps.com/store/browse...0&productId=P_O_BOX4&categoryId=priority-mail

And generally shipping is under 8 bucks if you keep the liquid under 13 ounces. I only put in enough water that the fish can stay upright in the back is tilted any which way. I also only use small bags so the larger the bag, generally the more water so try to use small bags if you can. I just use my leftover PetCo bags generally or other ones I've gotten fish shipped in 

BTW, his flare is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

CNDBETTAS said:


> Well, if thats the case, Id LOVE to have him! I prefer the5.5 gal. Tanks over the others. Id still have to wait the two weeks till payday so I can buy the new tank and filter. I have an extra heater for now too. I will let you know when Im ready to get all his new stuff before I get it to make sure you still have him and we can figure out shipping later. Obviously, if you find a new home sooner then by all means let them adopt him. But for now, Ill start planning on adopting him


Oh, fantastic!! I'm so excited to have potentially found him a home! Two weeks will give him a bit of time to get some quality food and destress from the poison cup he was in, too, which will be great. I will plan on him going to you, YAY! He'll be SO excited to have a five gallon of his very own! I'll keep you updated on his condition and hopefully he'll be swimming with you by the end of the month!



lilnaugrim said:


> Yes you are correct, 2 day for MOST area's. Sometimes it takes three day's shipping from RI to CA lol but that's across the US! There will be no issue from Ohio to AZ!
> 
> You can either order a box online at USPS.com and they ship it free, it's all free! And then use that box to ship him out. Many times the PO won't have those boxes in stock because they are so popular and for some reason they can't order them theirselves, they can only order certain boxes/evelopes. So I would take a look in your Post Office first and see what they have in stock.
> 
> ...


lol Thanks! He's pretty proud of himself, I think. He didn't even need a mirror, he just flared right up at my fingers!

Thank you for all the info! I will call my PO and see what they have in stock or what they need ordered for me. I will also inquire as to their policy on liquids and such, but fish shipping seems to be common, so I can't imagine it should be an issue. I have old Petsmart bags that my guppies and gourami and snails came in. Are those alright to use?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

You will have to declare your are shipping a live fish in water but generally water isn't an issue ^_^ some PO's are real pains in the butt, I've heard some interesting stories. Thankfully all my PO's are really nice people and trust me so that helps! But just let them know that it is legal if they ask about shipping live animals. You can also write LIVE FISH or just LIVE on the box and generally I find carriers are more careful with the box than if you just put FRAGILE; they really don't give a poop which sucks.

Another thing, if the receiver wants (so CND in this case) and doesn't have a PO box but also doesn't want the box to sit out on the porch if they won't be home before noon or something, you can write on the box "HOLD AT OFFICE" but make sure you also write LIVE somewhere, otherwise they get suspicious. I had that happen with some Grindal Worms I ordered, they actually kept the package in the furthest room just in case it was some sort of explosive! So put their minds at ease and write live or live fish somewhere! lol But that way, the receiver can pick up at the office any time before closing if they want to! Otherwise, it just goes to their door ^_^

EDIT: oh and yes, those bags are fine! Just keep as little air in them as you can and double bag them! I like to tie mine although some people just use rubberbands or tiewraps, tying is much more secure IMO and then double bagged is always the safest way to go.


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

I think He will be VERY happy in the new set up! I like to set them up as nice as I can. Heres a few pics of the setups my two boys are in now. The colorful one is my 3 year old sons HalfMoon tank (me and his momma obviously take care of "Fish" lol but we wanted it to be colorful and fun because it is HIS after all) and the other is our new Betta "Rocco's" tank. Both are 5.5 gal. Heated and filtered. Ill end up setting up "Patriots" tank similar to "Rocco's" tank


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh, they didn't post CND!


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Here is my sons HalfMoon tank. My son named him "Fish" lol. Its a little more colorful and cartoon-like.


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

And here is "Rocco"s tank. Sorry they didnt post in the first post.. Still getting used to posting pictures on here lol


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> You will have to declare your are shipping a live fish in water but generally water isn't an issue ^_^ some PO's are real pains in the butt, I've heard some interesting stories. Thankfully all my PO's are really nice people and trust me so that helps! But just let them know that it is legal if they ask about shipping live animals. You can also write LIVE FISH or just LIVE on the box and generally I find carriers are more careful with the box than if you just put FRAGILE; they really don't give a poop which sucks.
> 
> Another thing, if the receiver wants (so CND in this case) and doesn't have a PO box but also doesn't want the box to sit out on the porch if they won't be home before noon or something, you can write on the box "HOLD AT OFFICE" but make sure you also write LIVE somewhere, otherwise they get suspicious. I had that happen with some Grindal Worms I ordered, they actually kept the package in the furthest room just in case it was some sort of explosive! So put their minds at ease and write live or live fish somewhere! lol But that way, the receiver can pick up at the office any time before closing if they want to! Otherwise, it just goes to their door ^_^
> 
> EDIT: oh and yes, those bags are fine! Just keep as little air in them as you can and double bag them! I like to tie mine although some people just use rubberbands or tiewraps, tying is much more secure IMO and then double bagged is always the safest way to go.



No need to worry about the "Hold at office". If Im not home my Wife will be! I find it MUCH easier on the wallet to have my wife be a stay at home mommy as opposed to paying for daycare or whatever so Patriot DEFINITELY wont be sitting outside  no worries there!


----------



## Litzi1964 (Jun 1, 2014)

*Great minds think alike!*



CNDBETTAS said:


> Here is my sons HalfMoon tank. My son named him "Fish" lol. Its a little more colorful and cartoon-like.


Your halfmoon tank is virtually identical to my Glo-fish tank! It's presently in my foyer but will go in my 8 yr old's room after it's painted (the room, not the tank)


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Haha!! NICE!!!! Great Betta keepers think Alike! Lol!! Nice tank!! LOL


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Ohh your tanks are beautiful! I'm so excited he'll be going to such a great home! And that's awesome that your wife will be home to grab him when he arrives. She and your son can have fun unboxing him lol and get him all set in his new home.

Patriot looks fit as a fiddle despite his stint in that nasty water, so any time you're ready after the two weeks, let me know and I'll send him out! I'd like to ship him on either a Monday or a Tuesday just in case he gets held up. That way there won't be any chance of him sitting in the post office over the weekend. I'll give you a regular set of pictures until then. He looks perfect... no fin rot, no parasites or disease of any kind, even his poo looks perfectly normal. Just waiting for his forever home! ^_^


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Sounds good! Are you going to pay the shipping tho?? If so, I can figure out a way to reimburse you later? Just not sure how it would work without setting up a paypal of maybe even just send cash in the regular mail?? Either way, I will be getting his new tank ASAP and will be setting it up over the next few days. I appreciate the pictures and updates! Im sure he's in good hands


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

CNDBETTAS said:


> Sounds good! Are you going to pay the shipping tho?? If so, I can figure out a way to reimburse you later? Just not sure how it would work without setting up a paypal of maybe even just send cash in the regular mail?? Either way, I will be getting his new tank ASAP and will be setting it up over the next few days. I appreciate the pictures and updates! Im sure he's in good hands


There is no need to reimburse me, I will happily pay shipping. After all, you are buying a new set-up for him. Spend whatever you might have paid for shipping on getting him some fun decor!


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Awesome! Ill have everything he needs on payday!! Ill have the tank up and running for a few days prior to putting him there and can house him in a 2 gal. Until its ready. Ill make sure he has a fancy new "mansion" to call his own lol.


----------



## PieMaster (Jun 27, 2014)

Aw, poor fella! I'm glad you rescued him. I hope he finds a good home!


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

PieMaster said:


> Aw, poor fella! I'm glad you rescued him. I hope he finds a good home!


Ill be taking him in about 2 weeks . I promise he will be moving into a GREAT home!!


----------



## PieMaster (Jun 27, 2014)

Whoops, must have clicked the wrong page--thought I was on the most recent one. I'm glad he found one ^^


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Lol. No worries  Im glad Im able to take him as well!


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Just a quick update on how things are coming along. I got a little extra cash today from a side job I did and will be picking up Patriots tank, filter, gravel and decorations TOMORROW!!! We are VERY excited to be adopting Patriot!


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Here is Patriots new set up!! A 5.5 Gal. heated Filtered tank with PLENTY of decorations!!


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

So, I tried to email some pics but I couldnt get the URL to go through so I posted the pics here. We are all set and very anxious to have Patriot come live with us! I have everything he will need. Plenty of food, water conditioner and everything else you can see in the pictures I posted in the above post. Just let me know whenever you are ready to send him and we will be here


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

It looks wonderful I can't wait to ship him out!! Hopefully he'll be with you be the end of next week. I'm excited to see him get such a lovely new home!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Patriot wishes everyone (and especially his new mommy and daddy) a very happy Independence Day!


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Im glad he's looking much better then when you first got him.
I am surprised he didn't keep more of his red but I like how he's turning out


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Haha!! We wish him (and his current guardian) a happy fourth as well! Im SOOOO glad you approve of his new home!! I was going back and forth, up and down the fish section thinking hmmmm would he like this? How about that? Haha! He is looking AMAZING! You did an AWESOME job rescuing him from the toxic looking swamp water he was stuck living in!! Cant wait to see how happy he will be when he realizes that the big giant tank he gets put in, is ALL his!!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Sabina88 said:


> Im glad he's looking much better then when you first got him.
> I am surprised he didn't keep more of his red but I like how he's turning out


Actually, it's hard to see but his body is taking on a more reddish hue. He's a gorgeous boy, I'm sure he's going to blossom in his new home. 



CNDBETTAS said:


> Haha!! We wish him (and his current guardian) a happy fourth as well! Im SOOOO glad you approve of his new home!! I was going back and forth, up and down the fish section thinking hmmmm would he like this? How about that? Haha! He is looking AMAZING! You did an AWESOME job rescuing him from the toxic looking swamp water he was stuck living in!! Cant wait to see how happy he will be when he realizes that the big giant tank he gets put in, is ALL his!!


Aw I'm so glad he's so important to you! I can't wait to see some pics of him swimming around in his new mansion!


----------



## cindygao0217 (Jul 3, 2014)

Nice tank


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

CND, I would just be careful with those plastic plants! They are notorious for ripping up Betta fins because the fins are so delicate! If you are going with fake plants, best to get some silk/fabric plants like what Seki has in Patriots temp tank!


----------



## cindygao0217 (Jul 3, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> CND, I would just be careful with those plastic plants! They are notorious for ripping up Betta fins because the fins are so delicate! If you are going with fake plants, best to get some silk/fabric plants like what Seki has in Patriots temp tank!


Yeah but overall nice tank


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> CND, I would just be careful with those plastic plants! They are notorious for ripping up Betta fins because the fins are so delicate! If you are going with fake plants, best to get some silk/fabric plants like what Seki has in Patriots temp tank!


Yeah, I learned my lesson with the plastic plant thing. I had a few (not like these) in my HM tank and they actually tore his fins up. It was a small injury and healed up very quick and very clean. I actually replaced it with the same plants I have in Patriots new tank. These ones are actually rounded and they are VERY soft. The pics dont do them justice lol. I havent had anymore torn fins since the switch. But yeah, I agree and appreciate the heads up none the less. As far as Patriot being that important to me lol, Ive never actually adopted a rescue Betta before so I want to make sure he is in the best care I can offer! After his toxic swamp water filled cup, its only fair I give him a great home! Kind of like making ammends on behalf of all the humans that think Bettas deserve MUCH better than that LOL!


----------



## AAquarist (Dec 3, 2013)

This is a wonderful thread, it really made my night  CNDBETTAS, thank you so much for adopting Patriot and Seki thank you fostering him. He is going to have a wonderful life!


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

AAquarist said:


> This is a wonderful thread, it really made my night  CNDBETTAS, thank you so much for adopting Patriot and Seki thank you fostering him. He is going to have a wonderful life!


All the credit goes to Seki!! If not for her, Patriot would still be in that horrible water in that tiny cup! My wife and I get to enjoy him cause of Seki's good deed!! Were glad to have him! I will definitely post pictures when he gets moved in and is all setlled in!


----------



## sadiepotts666 (Jul 6, 2014)

he looks like a paint brush  to cute!


----------



## cerebrobot (Jun 10, 2014)

I cant wait to see pictures of Patriot in his new set up!!! nice CNDBETTAS!


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Ill be sure to post them!! Again, all the credit goes to Seki, I just provided the housing, shes the real Betta hero here tho!!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Aww you guys are too sweet. <3

Okay, hopefully today is the day! Patriot hasn't been fed in two days (it's necessary to fast before shipping, but I felt bad not giving him his pellets with everyone else!) and I have his shipping bags. I just need to pick up his box from the post office (they SHOULD have it for me, but my post office is sometimes bad about that...), get him packed up, and ship him out to CND!! I'm going to miss this little guy! His bubblenest is so huge it covers 2/3 of the surface of his tank right now! EPIC bubblenester! But I'm sure he'll make an even bigger one for CND~


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Haha! He sounds like a GREAT bubble nest maker! Ill make sure to take LOTS of pictures of him in his new home so you can see him whenever you like! Ill also cut a big styrofoam cup in half and tape it to one of the sides furthest from the filter so he can do as much bubble nest building as his fishy heart desires!! I have a high quality betta food that he will hopefully enjoy as much as my other boys do!! Cant wait for him to get here!!! Im plugging in the heater and everything today so the water should be pretty close to ideal when he gets here!! Ill keep you posted on how hes doing in his new home as well!!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

He is on his way!! Pics of him in his bag will be posted when I get home. Godspeed Patriot!!


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Awesome!!! My wife and I will be anxiously awaiting his SAFE arrival! My three year old son keeps looking at Patriots tank and saying "Fish go in here!" LOL! Needless to say, he is also very excited! I have a few days off work as well so there will be someone at home everyday until he gets here so no chance of him getting stuck waiting outside or at the office! I will post pics as soon as he gets here and also of him in his new "mansion".


----------



## Litzi1964 (Jun 1, 2014)

Wow! Patriot is shaping up to be a real beauty!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Patriot, I'm really going to miss you. His final pictures with me... looking forward to many more from CND!

Dat bubblenest tho...








"What, exactly, are you doing with that net...?"








"I do not like this..."








"I SAID I don't like this!"








"PUT ME BACK IN MY TANK!"

















I'm gonna miss you, little guy. Enjoy your new family~


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

He's gorgeous and I'm super glad he's found a good home! I think it would be fun to run a fish rescue someday. Just get like ten Kritter Keepers, all set up, and be like










You know you want to do that every time you walk into PetSmart.

Oh! Speaking of PetSmart... they're not all bad. My PetSmart does regular WCs on their bettas and there's methylene blue in the cups. The fish are sometimes pretty stressed out, but I rarely see them sick or dead like some other places. They at least get some attention.


----------



## Tsukikoi (Feb 19, 2014)

Cant wait to see him in his new home!


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

He looks soooooo grumpy! LOL! Thats okay tho, he will be happy in his new tank! And yes, I plan on taking LOTS of pictures!! Im sure he wont mind showing off a little in his new mansion LOL. Ill just let him know that his old sorority neighbors will see the pics of him in his new house and see if he builds a nice big bubble nest... Hahaha. Im sure he will get here safe and sound! Ill let everyone know AS SOON as he gets here! Thanks again Seki!! Im sure he will be forever greatful to you for your rescuing him!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

Lmfao that pic^^xD right tho..nd awwwe I bet he will love his new home!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

lol I know he enjoyed showing off for the ladies, but I bet he'll enjoy showing off for you and your family even more! I hope he builds you a GIANT bubblenest and has fun guarding it!

You're so welcome, thanks again for giving him a forever home! Here's hoping he's there bright and early Wednesday!


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

I keep checking the tracking page LOL. Im hoping he gets here first thing tomorrow!! I keep hoping it will say " out for delivery!!" Lol. Soon enough!! His tank is all set up and his heater has been running for 2 days!! Cant wait to show him his new home!!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Aw man, on my end it hasn't even said he's in AZ yet! I really hope he's out for delivery first thing tomorrow, yeah! Can't wait to see pics of him in his new home!


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

This is so exciting ! Can't wait to see him in his new tank !! :-D


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Aaaaargh I am so nervous! USPS Tracking info hasn't updated. Where are you, Patriot?! CND, please update as soon as you get him. I'm on pins and needles over here. I really hope he made it to you safely!!


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

It said he left Columbus at 2 AM YESTERDAY so he SHOULD be here later today. I hope. I dont see why he wouldn't. Ive shipped many reptiles so I can tell ya, usps isnt always the best at updating their tracking page. Im sure he will be here soon!!


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Dont worry Seki, I am up and anxiously waiting his arrival!!! Ill be here all day. I PROMISE to let you know the MINUTE he gets here!!! And Ill post pics of him in his new tank as soon as he acclimates. Im going to put him in one of the cups I got my other Bettas in and float him for a while. Im sure he wants out of the bag hes in. Deep breaths, im sure hes ok!!


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

USPS is the worst with updates . I could tell you that . xD


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Gahhhh stupid USPS, don't they know worried fish parents want to know where their babies are in transit?? Ugh, and I have to be at work in a couple hours. I hope he gets there before I leave, I want to know he's safe!

Deep breaths. He's obviously fine. I packaged him the way he was supposed to be packaged, so he's gotta be fine. Ughhhhhh


----------



## Tsukikoi (Feb 19, 2014)

Fish shipping sounds scary.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Ahhhh it updated!! He is in Phoenix!! He was shipped out at 8 this morning!! CND, he should be with you soon!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lol, you guys are funny. The only time I've stressed about a sent package was when a girl I sent out was in the mail for five days because for some reason they'd kept her at the sorting facility in Massachusetts for four days and finally got her across the country the fifth day. She was perfectly fine though! Albeit a bit cold but she's led a good happy life since then!


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Hahaha, yes Lilnaugrim, we probably do sound funny! Haha!! But yeah, the phoenix sort facility is only about 30 minutes from the post office here in my little town. He should be here around noon at the latest!!!


----------



## AAquarist (Dec 3, 2013)

Yay, I hope by the time I get off work you have pictures of him up CND!! He's going to have an amazing transformation.


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Still not here!!! Im getting more and more anxious by the minute!!!! I REALLY wish stupid USPS would update their freaking tracking info!!! No changes since the departure this morning!! Its been HOURS!!!! What the heck are they doing?!?!?!? Ahhhh!!


----------



## Tsukikoi (Feb 19, 2014)

I don't know about your USPS, but the one here will not deliver anything to you past 4pm. Hope he does not get held overnight!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Still nothing?? I just got on break at work and was hoping for good news!


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

This is ridiculous! It says priority 2 day! Not priority 2 day, 3 at the latest. They havent updated the tracking info since 8 AM!


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Me and Seki are both going insane with anxiousness LOL


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Im sure he'll get to were he's going fine 
If anything I think Patriot will just be grumpy that he had to spend time in a box lol

Fingers crossed he gets to you CNDBETTAS soon


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Going to post office now. The website said it left phoenix sort at 8 am. Its been 6 hours and they havent updated anything! It only takes 30 minutes to get to phoenix from my house in rush hour and the Peoria post office is 5 - 10 mins away.....


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks Sabina! Me too!!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Did you call the post office, CND?


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

He was at the post office!!!!! They never even tried to deliver it to me!!!!! Ohhh well tho, He is on his way home!!!!!! Pics and an update as soon as I get home!!!


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

yaaa thats good news
I cant wait to see pics of him


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Driving home now. Will post pics as soon as I un bag him!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank goodness!! I'm so glad he has arrived and I can't wait for pics! My break is nearly over, but I will check in later! I hope he's not too stressed!


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

He made it!!!! Safe and sound!!!!!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank goodness!! You have no idea how relieved I am to hear that! I hope the rest of my shift flies by so I can get off the clock and check him again!!


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Haha! Im letting acclimate now and will post pics VERY soon!! But yes, take a big breath and let out the giant sigh of relief! I know I sure did!!


----------



## cerebrobot (Jun 10, 2014)

CNDBETTAS said:


> Haha! Im letting acclimate now and will post pics VERY soon!! But yes, take a big breath and let out the giant sigh of relief! I know I sure did!!


Im so exicited! post lots of pictures!!!


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

I will SOON!! im having issues logging on to my CPU but as soon as I get on I will. Heres one from my phone tho lol!


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Checking things out


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Im glad he's feeling well from the trip and is already exploring


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

"Check out my tunnel!"


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

I even tried feeding him a few pellets and he ate all of them!!! He was HUGRY. I gave him 4 pellets and he grubbed on em like crazy!


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Lots more pics to come! Just gotta get into my computer lol. These are all on my phone.


----------



## cerebrobot (Jun 10, 2014)

Yay! Im so happy!! Ive been lurking on this thread for awhile lol


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

I was actually able to add him to the tank pretty quick, they were almost exactly the same temp so I poured a little tank water in the bag, waited, added a little more and so on, and he was happily swimming within the hour! Hes very curious! Thanks again Seki!! Your an awesome Betta hero!


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

AHHHH yay !!! So cute !


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Haha hes swimming in and out of his plants and will suddenly stop, swim over to his little rock tunnel and swim through it, swim back through the other way, take a breath at the surface, and back to his plants. He has such a funny expression like "oooooooooo this is ALL mine?!" And back to swimming in his plants hahaha


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

CNDBETTAS said:


> Haha hes swimming in and out of his plants and will suddenly stop, swim over to his little rock tunnel and swim through it, swim back through the other way, take a breath at the surface, and back to his plants. He has such a funny expression like "oooooooooo this is ALL mine?!" And back to swimming in his plants hahaha



That is the cutest thing ever xD


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

He sure does like this big 5.5 gal. Tank LOL! I am SOOO relieved. I hoped he would enjoy it!


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Still exploring


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Heres a pic of how I ended up setting his tank up


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Heres my little fish corner. Dont mind the wires lol. I have a little ziptied spot I put them up in and they make a "U" so if any water does happen to drip out, it wont hit the outlets. Also, there are separators between the tanks so they arent constantly flaring


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Enjoying his plants


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

WOW he does a good job at hiding! The base color of the two fake plants I bought him are the EXACT same color as Patriot. When he lays underneath them, he is almost invisible!! First scare is outta the way lol. Even tho there is a lid on the tank, for a brief moment, it looked like he escaped, even tho its 150% impossible for him to do so LOL


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Im glad he seems to be settling in well


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Ahhh yay I'm so happy!! He looks fantastic, and I love his setup CND! He's not even clamped or anything! Haha and I'm hardly surprised about him being so hungry! He's not eaten since last Saturday morning!! I am SOOOO pleased to see him happy and cruising in his new tank! Thanks again for adopting him!


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

No problem!! Thanks for trusting me to take him!!! Ill post more pics as he gets more accustomed to his new home!! Hes resting now, and im sure hes enjoying it! Finally a nice quiet place with light and plants haha


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

This is just awesome. I got home a little while ago and was able to look at the pics on my computer rather than my phone. Patriot looks so happy! I can't get over how amazing he looks! :-D


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

so awsome to see people who will go to theese extents for a 4$ fish, who normaly would be flushed or just die on the shelfxc, what a lucky little handsom fish!!


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Sorry for the delay, My CPU was giving me issues and my phone locked me out of the forum. It was an interesting predicament to say the least. ANYWAYS, I will have PLENTY of pics later today. He's eating very well and enjoying his big giant tank! (At least giant in his mind LOL).


----------



## countyrd419 (Apr 6, 2013)

I too like many others have been following Patriot's road to health. I am so happy that you found him before he passed away. I sure hope you complain to Meijer and let them know. The only way betta care is going to change if hundreds of us bombard Walmart, Petsmart, Petco and Meijer with complaints and tell them of our rescues. I just wish that the International Betta Congress would step in and speak on behalf of us to the CEO's of all of these companies just as the ASPCA speaks on behalf of cats and dogs. We too need to have a voice.
Enough said for me.


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Agreed! So, Im not sure if he is just stressed from shipping but he has gotten sluggish. Hes not looking sick or acting funny just kinda tired.... Ill keep everyone updated.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

This is his first experience with a filter. It may very well be wearing him out. Their swimming muscles can atrophy if not exercised, and he hasn't been exercised before.


----------



## PunkinOfSteel (Aug 24, 2013)

Reminds me of my Punkin.. 

<3


He passed around the end of November last year.

These two pictures are very far apart. The first picture is shortly after I got him, the other is when he was 3 1/2 years old. He lived to be almost 4. Started out SO small, he was so young and he turned huge. I wouldn't be surprised if he had King in his blood, he was thick like one. He started in a 1 gallon and moved up to a 10 gallon and I was working on getting him into a 20 gallon long but he passed before I was able.


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Wow!! Punkin looked like one happy boy!!! Im sure he loved every minute of his time with you! Seki, your probably right, I just worry LOL. He is eating but we have to shut off the filter AND leave the room lol. He is VERY skittish. I was able sneak in and see him eat so that is confirmed but as soon as he sees my wife, son, or me, he makes a B-Line for his plants.. Poor guy. He'll warm up soon enough. Lol


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

CNDBETTAS said:


> Wow!! Punkin looked like one happy boy!!! Im sure he loved every minute of his time with you! Seki, your probably right, I just worry LOL. He is eating but we have to shut off the filter AND leave the room lol. He is VERY skittish. I was able sneak in and see him eat so that is confirmed but as soon as he sees my wife, son, or me, he makes a B-Line for his plants.. Poor guy. He'll warm up soon enough. Lol


Huh... that's so odd, he was always the fish who was staring at me and following my finger. He didn't even need a mirror to flare, he would flare up at my fingertip and chase me away from his territory (and his bubblenest haha). Oh well, as long as he is eating and not looking clamped or sick, he's probably fine. Keep us updated, though! This is so weird because he looked really good the day you got him home. Not clamped or stressed or anything.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

He might have just realized he's in a completely different place. He'll take time to fully settle in.


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

He definitely isn't clamped. And when I sneak into the room, Ill catch him swimming around. I was able to get in and watch him eat this morning as well. Ive also "caught" him swimming around being goofy lol. But as soon as he notices anyone is in the room he darts back to his plants. Makes it almost impossible to get a pic haha. He probably thinks im gonna put him back in the box haha! Im sure he will come around....


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Its most likley becuase he's just geting used to his new enviornment. Losts of new sounds and zmells and activity and probably different water all after being shipped in a box. I'm sure he will feel better in a few days.
It might help to get him a few silk plants to go into his tank that way it will provide him more cover and places to hide and feel safe. It might also help if you coverd the tank with a towl for part of the day so he has some time to relax and get used to everything.
Hopefully all it is, is just getting used to his new home


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> He might have just realized he's in a completely different place. He'll take time to fully settle in.


Yeah, my thoughts exactly Lilnaugrim! I know how nervous Id be if I all of a sudden left my home, moved into another and was then put in a bag, placed in a box and shipped across the country. All that moving around, strange vibrations, and un able to see whats going on outside. We are giving him his space tho, other than feeding and 30% PWC's, We just let him get comfortable in his new home.


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Well, He decided to pose for a few pics! Ill post them when I get home. He still seems unsure of everything but Im sure he will warm up. Also, his colors are really starting to come out!! His bottom fin is getting more and more red on it, its almost completely red! His blues are also comming in!! Hopefully he keeps it up! He deserves to shine!


----------



## Witch Turtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Ahhh, this is the cutest thread!:lol:


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Sorry, I have been having issues with my computer. I have a few pics I can upload tho, not the best but ill try lol


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

And another


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Just chillen


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Finally got my computer up and running LOL! Here are a few better pics. He is starting to loosen up a little and is becoming a little more sociable!!


----------



## SkyDye (Jun 29, 2014)

CND, are the plants in patriots tank alive?


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

SkyDye said:


> CND, are the plants in patriots tank alive?


No, but they are very soft. I have them in both of my other boys tanks and they have no issues with fin damage. I had one tho that tore my HM fins and took it out. These plants are about as soft as can be without being real or silk.


----------



## SkyDye (Jun 29, 2014)

I was just curious cause I can't decide if I have enough plants in my tank for my boy  I keep seeing people put lots of plants in their tanks so I'm thinking maybe I should put more in...


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

It never hurts to add more lol. I like to put most of them on one side and make it so theres a little pocket in between them. Basically make a little U shaped wall of plants that they can swim into and hide in them. That way they can feel nice and snug in their plants but still have the rest of the tank to swim in. If that makes sense lol


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Ahhh I always love seeing picture updates. Thanks for sharing! He looks awesome~


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks! Were definitely trying our best to make him as happy as possible! Cant wait till he finishes filling in with his colors!!


----------



## sydneyalexy (Jul 12, 2014)

Oh my! I wish I could take him in! My mom probably wouldn't let me take him in.


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

sydneyalexy said:


> Oh my! I wish I could take him in! My mom probably wouldn't let me take him in.


I actually already adopted him, lol. No need to ask your mom


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Well, Patriot has come full circle as far as his shyness goes. He has no problem "showing off" now! He comes over to say hi every time he sees us! Im so glad he is warming up!!! Now to just keep up with the color enhancing food, and hopefully he will keep getting brighter and brighter!!


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Well, he has officially started his bubble nest!!! Soo awesome!


----------



## sydneyalexy (Jul 12, 2014)

Yay!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Wooo! This dude is a champion bubblenester, you saw how big his nest was in that teeny little QT haha. I think he's gonna make you a doozy of a nest! ^_^ Glad to hear he's doing so well!!


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Hey everyone!! Sorry I havent updated lately, been really busy and had to go to Florida for a week and a half for work. Patriot has been doing GREAT! his colors are REALLY starting to fill in and he seems happier than ever! I will post pics ASAP. Just wanted to come by and give a quick update!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh yay, I love seeing pic updates of my rescues!! Phoenix just got to his new home, too, and I'm so happy I can't stop smiling!


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

Just read this thread from start to finish for the first time. What a wonderful story!
Had a few heart palpitations when he seemed to be lost in the mail, and then again when he seemed a bit unwell in his new home (But then, all great stories give you some stressful moments, right?). And, just like an adopted dog or cat ~ some take over right away and others are shy for a bit before settling in....

So glad for the happy ending and hope for more pics/updates!

Lots of :welldone: for those involved in his rescue!


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

He is beautiful & I love the name!!


----------

